# Confusing lab results



## scooby1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just had another set of labs done and I am confused about the results. I am currently being diagnosed with hashimotos but am not on any meds yet. Do I want my TSH levels to be low or high?

Free T4 is 0.9 normal range 0.8 - 2.0

TPO Ab-ARUP - 1564

TSH is 0.69 normal range 0.3 - 5

My TSH went down from 2.69 to 0.69. Is that good for Hashimotos?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scooby1995 said:


> I just had another set of labs done and I am confused about the results. I am currently being diagnosed with hashimotos but am not on any meds yet. Do I want my TSH levels to be low or high?
> 
> Free T4 is 0.9 normal range 0.8 - 2.0
> 
> ...


Looks like you are on a swing here from hypo to hyper and either the FREE T4 did not catch up to the TSH or vice versa. Sometimes there is a lag time.

It would be good to get a FREE T3 test. And your TPO is rather high. Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid?

It is desirable to have the TSH low with the FREE T4 and FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

What are your symptoms?


----------



## scooby1995 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had an ultrasound done last year - september I think. It showed an enlarged thyroid. Doctor said to not worry.

I have been feeling bad still - 
My body aches most of the time. 
My hair is not falling out as much. 
I have been coughing alot and my voice has been sounding funny - strained, raspy since end of January. 
Brain fog - forget what I am doing, where I am going.

Is going from hypo to hyper happen alot with hashimotos?

Thank you!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I have Hashi's and have been told that early in the "attacking process", that you go thru more Hyper vs Hypo. I think I might have missed that Hyper phase all together, or didn't know it was happening. Just started recognizing issues when I felt Hypo and crummy all the time. Before going on Synthroid, I would have days now and then that I would have heart palpitations, etc, but it was only for a day here and there, never what I would consider a phase. 
I think Andros is right, you seem to be maybe going that direction. Who knows how long it will last, everyone is different. It seems odd you would go that low without the help from meds, but very possible.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scooby1995 said:


> I had an ultrasound done last year - september I think. It showed an enlarged thyroid. Doctor said to not worry.
> 
> I have been feeling bad still -
> My body aches most of the time.
> ...


Are you on thyroid medication at this time? Are you having trouble swallowing, earaches, sore throat?


----------

